# Raijintek Triton Tastatur Interface/Ram Fehler (Pc bootet nicht)



## TwiZZarD (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin mal wieder auf eure Hilfe angewiesen und zwar bei folgendem Problem: Nachdem ich vorgestern mit einem Freund und größter Sorgfalt meine Raijintek Triton angeschlossen hatte, piepste mein Bios beim starten 3 mal also Tastatur Interface/Ram Fehler. Daraufhin baute ich den alten Luftkühler wieder ein und alles funktionierte erstaunlicherweise. Danach baute ich wieder die Aio Wasserkühlung ein und das selbe Problem trat auf. Ich habe schon das gesamte Internet durchstöbert aber finde nichts. Hättet ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte ?
Mfg
Fabi


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2015)

CPU-Lüfter nicht angeschlossen würde ich mal raten. Die Triton wird von Haus aus auf Molex angeschlossen, die Lüfter auch. Deswegen bleibt der CPU-Fan auf dem Motherboard unbenutzt, das Board meckert. Je nach Board usw gibts entweder ne Fehlermeldung oder es lässt sich ignorieren.
Hänge einfach mal einen Gehäuselüfter an den CPU-Fan Anschluss und du hast Ruhe.


----------



## TwiZZarD (3. Februar 2015)

War direkt das erste was ich probierte. mit einem Gehäuselüfter und dem alten Cpu Kühler, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## nikon87 (3. Februar 2015)

Sicher, dass die Triton richtig angebracht wurde? Zu fest geschraubt oder verkantet? Habt ihr denn die beiden Schrauben gleichmäßig eingedreht oder eine festgemacht und dann erst die andere? Läuft die Pumpe auch?

Also ich hatte beim Einbau der Triton keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2015)

Da kann nicht viel passieren, die Triton ist eine AiO WaKü und hat mit dem Board nix zu tun, speziell nicht wenn man die an Molex anschließt.


----------



## TwiZZarD (3. Februar 2015)

Mh dann ist das ja komisch. Wir haben sehr darauf geachtet das alle Schrauben gleichmäßig und nicht zu fest verschraubt werden. Ich habe die Pumpe mit den Lüftern über das Molex-3 Pin Adapterkabel angeschlossen und natürlich korrekt verkabelt. Ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig, denn es hat ja ganz klar an der verbauten Wasserkühlung gelegen da es mit dem Luftkühler einwandfrei funktionierte und ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch immer alle Kabel,Ram usw. kontrolliert. Ich habe übrigens das (etwas ältere) Dp55wb (soll bald erneuert werden auf aktuelleren Sockel). Danke für die bisherigen Antworten !


----------



## cryon1c (3. Februar 2015)

Naja all zu viel fällt mir nicht ein.
Das einzige Teil was mit der Triton zu tun hat ist das Netzteil, aber die kleine WaKü sollte da nix überlasten und schon gar nicht zu nem RAM-Fehler führen. 
Bin auch gespannt zu sehen woran es liegt, denn bei mir hört es hier auf - da gibt es NIX was diesen Fehler hervorrufen kann ^^


----------



## Azzteredon (4. März 2015)

Vielleicht beim Einbau der Triton an den Ram gekommen? Und beim Einbau vom Luftkühler dann doch nochmal probiert ob er richtig steckt? Ich hab die Pumpe meiner Triton sowie die Lüfter auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen, funktioniert aber tadellos bei mir.
Würde einfach nochmal auf die Triton umbauen und alles nachprüfen. 

Mal ne Frage an die Triton-Nutzer hier: Ist eure Pumpe auch so laut? Hatte vorher eine Antec H2O 620 (single120) da war die Pumpe bei weitem leiser als die Triton...


----------



## nikon87 (6. März 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Triton-Nutzer hier: Ist eure Pumpe auch so laut? Hatte vorher eine Antec H2O 620 (single120) da war die Pumpe bei weitem leiser als die Triton...


Ich habe die Triton zwar nicht mehr, aber ja...sie war nicht unbedingt leise. Ich hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zu anderen.
Ich fand aber eher die mitgelieferten Lüfter absolut unbrauchbar. Ich dachte erst die Pumpe ist so laut, aber bei mir waren es die Lüfter die "gerattert" haben und das auf niedrigster Drehzahl. Hast du das mal getestet? Die Pumpe an sich hab ich mit einem Adapter dann auf 7V geregelt. Danach fand ich es ganz gut (mit gestoppten Lüftern).
Meine hat dann leider einen Riss bekommen und ich musste sie zurückgeben. Jetzt benutz ich wieder Luft zum Kühlen. Billiger. leiser und genau so gut (wenn nicht besser) wie eine AiO.


----------



## Azzteredon (7. März 2015)

Sorry fürs OT @ TE...

Ich benutz ja nicht die Original-Lüfter. Die Cougar Vortex laufen per PWM übers MB und sind sehr sehr leise. Drosseln will ich die Pumpe eigentlich nicht, weil ich auch durch die AiO ziemlich hohe Temps habe (meiner Meinung nach... 67 Grad nach 60 min Prime SmallFFTs, trotz dauerhaften 4Ghz und minimalem Undervolting) aber die Pumpe gibt ein relativ hochfrequentes Surren von sich. Nicht angenehm.


----------



## Geicher (10. März 2015)

Vielleicht trotzdem den Kühlblock der Triton zu fest angeschraubt?

 Das hat bei mir schon des Öfteren zu Problemen mit dem RAM geführt...


----------

